# Freud VS Whiteside router bits



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am looking to buy a quality set of round over bites to replace my Chinese bits. I have Freud router bits, drill bits, and table saw blades. They all perform excellent, but a lot of people prefer whiteside. The cost difference is about $10 so no big deal there,


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

Both are about even in my book. I usually go with the one that are cheaper and if I can wait I will get them online instead of running over to the wood store. The wood store for me is a little bit out of the way so it gets my business if I need one today................ Gary


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I really like the Whiteside bits, but I've never used the Freud ones. Like you, I really like my Freud TS blades.

I think you'd be right whichever you go. For me, I buy Grizzly since they are local to me and if you buy three or more router bits, you get 20% off all of them. I don't usually have trouble finding 3 I "need"...


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

The Freud Quadra-Cut bits are amazing. I have the (now discontinued) 89-672 set. It's a bit of an odd set with a couple of round over bits (3/8" & 1/2"), an ogee and a cove & bead.

I bought the set for the roundovers, but have actually used the fancier bits a couple of times just because I have them. They all cut really clean.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Does Freud make a set of quadra cut bits? I have only seen them sold individually and they are expensive.


----------



## NickB (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry, looks like they discontinued the set I got and haven't come up with a new one. That's too bad. I'm sure there would be a market for a good roundover set.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Even some of the best brand names are now made in China, Vietnam or India. 
Brands don't always assure a higher quality like they used to. 
Imported Router bits can still be high quality if they are made to exacting specifications. 
I've had excellent luck with some import bits from India.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I will never buy another freud router bit. I had a couple spit the carbide right off.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not sure how anyone can prefer one or the other. Most name brand bits are going to be okay. Most would never know the difference. I use only Amana when I purchase new but still have others as well.

Your best bet is to find the brand you want and stick with it.


----------



## GeneT (Feb 24, 2014)

I've never used Freud so I don't have an opinion on them but I do use Whiteside bits. If it's an odd bit that I might use once I might chance it on an inexpensive bit. Otherwise my preference is Whiteside. High quality bits made in the USA by a family run company.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I have both and like them both. One of my most used round overs is a 1/4", so for that one, I bought the Freud quadra cut bit and have really liked it.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been in the business for over 20 years and the majority of my bits are Whiteside. They are good quality bits and they are still U.S. made. The exception is dovetail bits. Their dt bits consistently snap. They are willing to replace them, but it requires shipping costs and inconvenience. I have had their dt bits snap within seconds of starting a cut, and halfway through a set of drawers. I've never had that problem with any other brand.

I do have a couple of Freud bits and they are good too. But they are not U.S. manufacture. So the brand of bit you purchase can basically be seen as a political statement.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

As far as I know the Freud bits are made in Italy. It is just China and Taiwan I don't like to buy from.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I bought a Freud 1/4 round over quadra cutter bit. I am so far super impressed. I will buy a set of Freud regular roundover bits later. Maple test.






Ok, that was easy let's try red oak.






Nice cut on hickory ( I know that board is walnut) and easy to scorch cherry.






If you feed too slow not even a quality bit can save you.






Cherry molding, perfect cut.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is how a cheap bit cute end grain hickory. The cheap bit in question was a Grizzly, and not even that cheap. 









Here is how a Freud bit cuts the same piece of end grain hickory.


----------



## Parabola (Feb 12, 2015)

For the record, the quadra quad roundover bit only has two extra cutters for the bead. The roundover cutters are still the normal two-blade setup.


----------



## tewitt1949 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have never bought any good brand name bits so I had nothing to compare to. But I bought a large set of Yonico router bits from www.precision.com. I tryed them and they ran very smooth and did cut what I thought was pretty good. At least as good as my craftsman bits. The I was over to a friends place the other day and he was using his router and let me use it. There is definitely a difference is sharpness. I couldn't believe the difference. 
very little pressure to push the wood through (on a router table). I was disappointed because he didn't know what brand bit it was. 

Anyways, That made me realie my bits were dull. Even the ones never used didn't cut as good as my friends bit. So I decided I was going to try sharpening them. I watched a few videos on you tube and bought the diamond sharpeners and went to work. 

To make a long story short, I did greatly improve their cutting ability. It took about 1/2 hour per bit, so it was worth it. The first time sharpening takes longer because you have to get the back of cutting edge flat, and mine were not real flat. From now on resharpening will only take a couple mins. 

Do I feel they were worth buying the cheap bits? Well, I am cheap and I bought 70 bits for about $125, or about $1.75 each. So if they stay sharp for a while, I guess the extra time(which I have a lot of) makes them an ok bit. The little I use them, they will probably last a long time.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Parabola said:


> For the record, the quadra quad roundover bit only has two extra cutters for the bead. The roundover cutters are still the normal two-blade setup.


 Yea, I released that. Freud should have made that more clear. I probably would have never bought the bit if I had known.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Santa brought me a set of regular Freud router bits. As expected they work as good as the quadra cutter when doing round overs. When doing beading work the quadra cutter does better.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

As soon as Freud releases more profiles of the quadracut series the world will be a better place.


----------



## Drsteele (Dec 31, 2021)

Had this whiteside bit 4 a week. Here is my pic of a rusty $45 bit.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Did the bit come encased in a protective coating or wax?
If it was like that when removed from the coating, It would get returned if it were mine.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Carbides look good..


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

It should work just fine. What did you clean it with?


----------



## Drsteele (Dec 31, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> Did the bit come encased in a protective coating or wax?
> If it was like that when removed from the coating, It would get returned if it were mine.


Yes, I was impressed by the coating. Top notch. So, I guess I'll clean it up & coat it with something since it does perform well. Any suggestions on what 2 use?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd use a light oil, like WD40, PB blaster, 3 in 1 etc. and my favorite is Gibbasize. It's used by gunsmiths, fishermen, anyplace a fine oil is warranted.
FWIW, I don't coat my router bits because they are in a humidity controlled, insulated and heated environment.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Be careful about getting It in the bearings...


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

I tend to be a fan of CMT (Italian) as well as Amana. Probably because I have used their shaper cutters and and insert tooling and they have performed well for me there. I wish Freeborn made router bits. I have had their shaper cutters for years and they are absolutely outstanding.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't say that I see the issue
Bearing looks good, carbide looks good 🤦‍♂️


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> I'm not sure how anyone can prefer one or the other. Most name brand bits are going to be okay. Most would never know the difference. I use only Amana when I purchase new but still have others as well.
> 
> Your best bet is to find the brand you want and stick with it.


I also buy Amana router bits and saw blades. A company I worked for only bought Amana , we were very satisfied with quality of the cut and service. Most of our cutters for routers and shapers were worth having them sharpened when dull.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Drsteele said:


> Had this whiteside bit 4 a week. Here is my pic of a rusty $45 bit.
> View attachment 434312
> View attachment 434313


Woodenthings brings up a good point. How were the cutters shipped, with a plastic coating like all that I have seen?
Did the rust suddenly appear or did they come like that. I once had a bandsaw blade rust in less than a day. I left a jug of acid used to clean efforesence from bricks in the shop. The blade was hanging above it. This caused the rust.


----------

